# اختفاء زوجة في ظروف غامضة بالمعادي ..والزوج يرجح اختطافها



## Bent Christ (7 أبريل 2011)

كتب - سامي مجدي: 
اختفت صباح الأربعاء السيدة هبة عادل ''ربة منزل''، تسكن بحي المعادي، بعد ان قامت بتوصل ابنتها إلى المدرسة.

وقال الزوج فادي ناجي اسكندر إن زوجته اتصلت به من هاتفها المحمول بعد توصيل ابنتهما وأخبرته انها في طريقها للمنزل.

وأضاف أن – خلال مكالمة هاتفية مع مصراوي – أن الهاتف أغلق بعد ذلك، وقام بالبحث عنها، لكنه لم يعثر عليها.

ورجح الزوج أن تكون زوجته اختطفت، مشيراً إلى أنه حرر محضراً في قسم شرطة المعادي، وآخر بقسم دار السلام، وأبلغ مديرية أمن حلوان.

وناشد الزوج كل من يعرف معلومات يمكن ان تفيد في العثور علي زوجته ان يتصل بقسم المعادي
​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أبريل 2011)

_ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يستر و ترجع يالسلامة*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أبريل 2011)

نصلى جميعا كى تعود بالسلامة


----------



## Scofield (7 أبريل 2011)

*زمانها اسلمت و لبست النقاب*


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يرجعهاله بالسلامه*​


----------



## twety (7 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليها وعلى كل بناته

ترجع بالسلامه ان شاء الله
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يرجعها لاسرتها ​*


----------



## noraa (7 أبريل 2011)

طيب لية  عدم التفائول دة ادعى ربنا  ترجع بيتها بكل سلامة وميكونش اصابها مكروة 


Scofield قال:


> *زمانها اسلمت و لبست النقاب*


----------



## sparrow (7 أبريل 2011)

هو مش واضح هي اتخطفت لاي سبب 
ربنا يرجعها بالسلامه ويحافظ عليها


----------



## Scofield (7 أبريل 2011)

noraa قال:


> طيب لية  عدم التفائول دة ادعى ربنا  ترجع بيتها بكل سلامة وميكونش اصابها مكروة



ده ابسط شئ يقال ده كده رحمة ليها ان مكنش حد اعتدى عليها و قتلها


----------



## عمادفايز (7 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليها وهو قادر ان يحميها وتعود الى بيتها​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2011)

*ناشد فادي ناجي اسكندر، زوج السيدة هبة عادل، المتغيبة لليوم الثاني في ظروفٍ غامضة، المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام ، واللواء منصور العيسوي وزير الداخلية، بإصدار تعليمات مشددة بسرعة البحث عن زوجته ومحاولة التوصل إليه. 

وأبدى اسكندر في تصريحات لمصراوي، غضبه الشديد من إصرار قسم المعادي والنيابة العامة على تحرير المحضر باعتبار الواقعة تغيب وليست اختطاف، ومن ثم اتخاذ الجهات الأمنية خطواتها بناء على هذا التوجه. 

وأضاف أن شرطيي القسم أخبروه بأنه طالما لا يتهم أحد بعينه وليس لديه خصومات مع أشخاص، فالواقعة يتم التعامل معها على كونها تغيب. 





وقال اسكندر أن زوجته اتصلت به من هاتفها المحمول بعد توصيل ابنتهما إلى المدرسة، صباح الأربعاء، وأخبرته أنها في طريقها للمنزل، مضيفاً أن الهاتف أغلق بعد ذلك، وقام بالبحث عنها، لكنه لم يعثر عليها حتى اللحظة*


----------



## govany shenoda (7 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يحافظ عليها 
ويرجعها بلسلامه


----------



## BITAR (8 أبريل 2011)

*الرب قادر ان يعيدها سالمه الى اسرتها*
*دون ان يحدث لها اى مكروه*​


----------



## miraam (8 أبريل 2011)

ربنا قادر يحمى اولاده و ان شاءالله ترجع لبيتها و لزوجها و اولادها بسرعة امين يا رب


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2011)

*رحمتك يا يسوع بأولادك

أحفظها وأرجعها سالمه 

مين*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يحميها ويرجعها بالسلامة​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 أبريل 2011)

*هبه بنت متدينه وتحب زوجها واولدها واهلها ولا يمكن أن تسلم أو تلبس حجاب ولم ترجع حتى هذه اللحظة
ربنا يرجعها بالسلام
بنت عفت السادات رجعت فى خلال 24 ساعة
وهذه السيدة اختفت من الاربعاء صباحا حتى الان مر ثلاث ايام ولم ترجع
هبه عندها طفلان احدهم 3سنوات والاخر سنه ونصف
ربنا يرجعها لاولدها ولبيتها بالسلامه 
ربنا يبعد عنها اى اذى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2011)

​
*إلهي ....... هذان الطفلان يناشدانك إرجاع إمهم .....   ​*


----------



## BITAR (9 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> *إلهي ....... هذان الطفلان يناشدانك إرجاع إمهم ..... ​*


* اين القلوب الرحيمه التى تسمع لهذا النداء*
*الاسلام اعماهم واغلق اذانهم*
*لكن الرب يستجيب*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أبريل 2011)

​ 
*الزوجة مع اطفالها*​


----------



## happy angel (9 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2011)

*شاركونا الصلاة
مطلوب مظاهرة مليونية لأستمطارمراحم الرب فى ميدن السماء

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=112202115527744&set=pu.111931265554829&theater​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (9 أبريل 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *هبه بنت متدينه وتحب زوجها واولدها واهلها ولا يمكن أن تسلم أو تلبس حجاب ولم ترجع حتى هذه اللحظة
> ربنا يرجعها بالسلام
> بنت عفت السادات رجعت فى خلال 24 ساعة
> وهذه السيدة اختفت من الاربعاء صباحا حتى الان مر ثلاث ايام ولم ترجع
> ...




بنت عفت السادات كانت مخطوفه وكان المجرمين بيطلبوا فديه وفلوس عشان كده اتقبض عليهم


دى اساسا لا نعلم هى مخطوفه ولا حصل ليها ايه !!!!! 

فى حالات تغيب كثيره هذا لا يقتصر على المسحيات


اتمنى ان الله تكون سالمه


----------



## انجي حنا (9 أبريل 2011)

*يارب استر وترجع بالسلامة*


----------

